# Simple Harmony Farms uncapper



## Specialkayme

http://www.simpleharmonyfarms.com/simple-harmony-farms-uncapper.html

For those who aren't previously aware.


----------



## DPBsbees

Anyone know the price?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

I just received a reply from Deborah Gouedy.

The uncapper is $395 and ships USPS flat rate of $18.


----------



## texanbelchers

Basically the stripped down version of this: https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/lega-table-top-uncapper-lgtt-uc/


----------



## grozzie2

We have an uncapper that works on a similar principle, the lega tabletop uncapper. It has a bit more framework, and a system for pushing the frames thru the uncapping rollers, which are nylon in our case. We've only used it a couple time since we got it, but I have learned enough to know the idiosyncracies of this style of uncapper where the frame is pushed thru two slit rollers to cut slits in the cappings.

- Frames not fully drawn out, ie shallow comb, will require some hand 'fix up' before going to the extractor.

- You really want the ability to set the rollers at different spacings, which ours has. If sending thru frames from boxes with 9 frame spacing, you want the rollers a bit wider than when sending thru frames from boxes with 10 frame spacing.

I think any time you see a setup where there isn't some space on a rack 'after the uncapper, before the extractor' then handling frames that need a little 'touch up' will be a problem, as there will always be occaisional frames that need hand touch up after the uncapper, and that applies to all styles of automated or semi-automated uncapping setups. We keep the capping scratcher handy for touching up some frames after they go thru the uncapper. I have friends with a chain uncapper, they still need to do occaisional touch ups on frames where the comb wasn't fully drawn out.

the other issue, with this style of uncapper that runs the frame between rollers to cut slits, you MUST be working with warm equipment. If you have stone cold frames, it will tear the wax. Last year we did a few boxes in November because we got busy and didn't get around to extracting the last few boxes for a while. Those boxes had been sitting in the garage for 3 months and it was fairly cool at the time. We got a significant amount of torn comb pushing it thru the rollers, which does not happen when doing frames fresh out of the hive that were stored for a couple days in nice warm bordering on hot weather. for us that wont be an issue going forward, we built our honey shed this fall, and it includes a small insulated warm room where we can store enough boxes to keep the extractor busy for a day. No more trying to extract cold honey for us.

We have our setup based on the 18 frame extractor, with a rack between the uncapper and extractor. While a load is spinning in the extractor we can uncap the next load. Any that need touching up by hand can be done there, it doesn't slow the process down at all because we can do it while the extractor is spinning.


----------



## grozzie2

texanbelchers said:


> Basically the stripped down version of this: https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/lega-table-top-uncapper-lgtt-uc/


That's the one we have.


----------



## Scott Gough

Here is a thread where it was discussed earlier this summer...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...mony-farms-uncapper&highlight=simple+uncapper


----------



## noljohn

Thanks everyone for the info. I've got to do something before spring,uncapping is my bottleneck now.


----------



## Specialkayme

I would be VERY interested to hear someone's actual review of the product. If it works well, it could be the solution I'm looking for. If not, it would be a $400 loss.


----------



## noljohn

That's exactly how I feel Specialkayme, if it works that would be great. But I don't want to throw $400 away.


----------



## Spur9

One concern that I have is if you have a frame with the cells/cappings not drawn wider than the end bars. If the rollers rest against the end bars, it does not look like the cappings will be sliced. I am running 9 frames in a 10 frame box, but I still have some frames that are not "plump".


----------



## Specialkayme

Spur9 - I'm operating at a disadvantage by only looking at pictures and the video, but if you look closely the rollers have sufficient space at the ends to fit the end bars, so the cutters would go deeper than the actual end bars. So you shouldn't have that problem. Watching the video closely confirms that.

The spacing and design of the cutters appears substantially similar to the brushy mountain Sideline Uncapper (http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/The-Sideliner-Uncapper). Only at 1/4th the price.


----------



## snl

That one would suit me just fine if it in fact performs as shown. As SK said "If it works well, it could be the solution I'm looking for. If not, it would be a $400 loss."

Ok, who is going to be the first to buy and let the rest of us know?


----------



## Specialkayme

Even if I was the "guinea pig" and bought it now, I wouldn't get a chance to try it out till next June. So no help now


----------



## Spur9

FBM got him one....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPg7OvnlAiA


----------



## Scott Gough

Spur9 said:


> FBM got him one....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPg7OvnlAiA


I hope he posts another review once he actually gets to use it.


----------



## rwurster

He did the same thing with another product, it was basically an "un-boxing" rather than a "review". I like Don but an independent review would have been nice to see.

Then the harmony guy is saying not to use it on natural comb :s

Since this is in the equipment/hardware section maybe we should brainstorm on how to make ourselves one out of round bar and fender washers :lookout:


----------



## Branman

Spur9 said:


> FBM got him one....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPg7OvnlAiA


Seems like he either got one sent for free for the review, or he was paid to endorse.


----------



## JWPalmer

Branman said:


> Seems like he either got one sent for free for the review, or he was paid to endorse.


He tells you in the video that he a gets a portion of each sale. Truthfully, I don't put much faith in in an endorsment where the endorser hasn't actually used the product. Anybody can say, "Hey, looks great. Ought to work well." That and five dollars will get you a coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## noljohn

Well I pulled the trigger and bought one. It is well built, seems like it will last a long time. The weak link I think is the large rubber O ring that is used as a tensioner. The good thing is it will be easy to change out and will be cheap to replace. I'll let you know this spring how it works.


----------



## snl

noljohn said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and bought one..


Great! I’ve the ML uncapper that it supposedly sits on, so an unbiased opinion is certainly welcome. If it performs, I’ll buy one.


----------



## Flyer Jim

JWPalmer said:


> He tells you in the video that he a gets a portion of each sale. Truthfully, I don't put much faith in in an endorsment where the endorser hasn't actually used the product. Anybody can say, "Hey, looks great. Ought to work well." That and five dollars will get you a coffee at Starbucks.


:thumbsup: yep, more than one way to make money in the bee biz


----------



## rwurster

Branman said:


> Seems like he either got one sent for free for the review, or he was paid to endorse.


The first video he did I kind of wondered about that since he's a hands on - in the bee yard kind of guy, but when he had the second video which was the same format (showing and talking about a product) I really wondered if he was getting paid for the endorsement. Which is fine, good for Don. Other people who get products typically state at the beginning that so and so sent them a product for an unbiased review, that they're getting paid or not getting paid, etc. I figured he wasn't going to use it since harvest season had passed which made it come off a little shady. If it works it works, looks like a simple solution to uncapping, just need someone who has put it through its paces for a more informed review.


----------



## Karl

I bit the bullet and ordered one today. Certainly a cheaper option for me than the more expensive powered units provided it works as well as it looks on the video. Girl I spoke with said it would ship tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Karl

My uncapper came today. I'm pretty impressed, seems very well built as well as a simple design. Extracting season is a long way off but I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

Has anyone tried this uncapper with frames with wax foundations? What results did you have?


----------



## snl

Eduardo Gomes said:


> Has anyone tried this uncapper with frames with wax foundations? What results did you have?


The uncapper is so new that unfortunately it appears no one has had the opportunity to use it yet on any frames. In speaking with the manufacturer, it does not do all that well on old brood frames that were subsequently used for honey. Then again, my hot knife has a difficult time with them.


----------



## Branman

I am dying to know how they work... I'm just hoping someone in the southern hemisphere got their hands on one


----------



## Karl

I went ahead and ordered the Mann Lake uncapping bin. The Simple Harmony uncapper fits it perfectly but I am fabricating a couple of clamps to keep in fixed onto the tub when using it.


----------



## psm1212

Will be looking for an update on how it worked this summer Karl.


----------



## broncorm

I think my wife just but our name one the list waiting for the reviews with wax frames.


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms

I was googling around to see the latest conversations concerning our uncapper.
We appreciate the interest.
I’d like to address some comments/concerns in this thread in the order in which they were posted. Some of this is cut and paste from another thread.
@noljohn : In my video, there was a frame that had the wax torn up pretty good. It happens, but rarely. Believe it or not, I have been accused of cherry picking frames for that video! This spring we will have a nicer video to post.
@DPBsbees : The price is $395 plus $19 USPS shipping.
@texanbelchers : We used both versions of that uncapper. We knew we could do better.
@grozzie2 : The SHF uncapper has only one roller that moves. The amount of travel allowed accommodates 9 and 10 frame comb thickness. 
I rarely, if ever scratch my frames. 
Cold, hard comb is a problem no matter the method of uncapping. 
The biggest advantage, by far (not counting price) of our uncapper is that you only touch the frame one between the box and the extractor. I don’t think people appreciate how many individual times you have to manually adjust/touch/grab a frame during all of the other manual uncapping processes.
@Spur9 : The rollers do go deeper that the frames end bars. It would have to be very poor comb not to be touched by the rollers. It wouldn’t be worth scratching….
@rwurster : We do not use natural wax. I have some on my boxes now to try. I cannot tell people it works on natural wax if I haven’t dome it. The wouldn’t be honest. I do know someone who has used natural wax in a similar uncapper. With the SHF uncappers vertical orientation, I expect no problems. Also, I can assure you, I spoke to many machinist, fabricators and mechanical engineers while developing this seemingly simple device. Cudos to anyone who can cobble one together. I can respect that, but in the end, we make ours like it is for a reason. 
@Branman @JWPalmer @Flyer_Jim @rwurster : Don was not paid to review the uncapper, nor does he get a cut of the sales. We believe in this product and I could think of no better way to get it out there than to send one to Don. Don is great guy and is very helpful to other beekeepers. He did an unboxing video, which we appreciated. He says when he uses the uncapper, he will make a video and give his opinion. We hope that he does. 
@Karl : Thanks for the purchase. Please do a review when you use it. I just use drywall screws to attach it to the uncapping tank. Don’t be worried about screwing directly into the frame.
@snl: As you said, old brood frames are tough. I still use it on them but may have to push it through a couple of times. Still quicker than the alternatives
@broncorm : If we didn’t contact you, please shoot us an email.

Thanks all! 
http://www.simpleharmonyfarms.com/simple-harmony-farms-uncapper.html


----------



## JWPalmer

Mea culpa. I rewatched the Fat Bee Man's review again. Don does reference getting paid in the video but he is referring to his YouTube views, not sales of this product. I would like to see it in action before committing to purchase one.


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms

Just a quick update, since this addresses the biggest concern regarding our uncapper. 
I have used the uncapper on natural wax comb that I was going to save for cut comb. I had no issues. 
This foundation had no wire, or any other kind of support. Just a wax sheet in a frame.


----------



## Ddawg

Any more reviews on this? how about thinner 10 frame honey frames? I have a lot of honey coming in, and I spend a lot of time with a hot knife.
I think Im going to go ahead and buy one, but I can't seem to find where to order...
only thing I've found so far is one that sold on ebay.
I filled out the contact form on their site, we'll see.


----------



## psm1212

Ddawg: I am probably wrong about this but I think Larry ("snl" on this forum) with Oxavap sells them. You might want to PM him.


----------



## Ddawg

Great! thanks.

DD


----------



## Ddawg

SNL Hooked me up. :thumbsup:
It looks like I'll be extracting this weekend, but my uncapper won't ship till next week when Larry gets some in. Like many on here, I'm a one man operation with a manual extractor. It usually takes me an entire day to harvest and clean up (I pull supers the day prior), with the vast majority of my time is spent uncapping and cleaning up the uncapping tank. 
I'll post some time saving comparisons vs using my hot knife this weekend. If I can swing it, I'll video using the Simply Harmony Farms Uncapper. I use 10 frame supers with 10 honey frames and I usually don't have super fat honey frames.


----------



## psm1212

Looking forward to the review Ddawg. Any videos you can post would be very helpful.


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms

FYI post since this site reaches so many beekeepers.
The Simple Harmony Farms uncapper is being copied by a guy in Australia calling his company "BeeWise".
I cannot see how he sells as cheap as he does if he's using quality materials.
His reviews are not that great so I hope the problem takes care of itself. 
Thanks to everyone who has supported our endeavour!


----------



## Alex Madsen

Sorry to hear someone is counterfeiting your innovative product.  That sounds frustrating with all the work you have put into this. I have some ideas that will reduce your cost to manufacture your product while keeping quality materials. That way, you can out-innovate the counterfeiter and maintain a fair price. Message me of you are intrested. 

Alex Madsen
Mechanical Engineer and Beekeeper


----------



## max2

Simple Harmony Farms said:


> FYI post since this site reaches so many beekeepers.
> The Simple Harmony Farms uncapper is being copied by a guy in Australia calling his company "BeeWise".
> I cannot see how he sells as cheap as he does if he's using quality materials.
> His reviews are not that great so I hope the problem takes care of itself.
> Thanks to everyone who has supported our endeavour!


I'm in Australia and can't find the uncapper on their list?
Any links?
max


----------



## Vance G

A friend of mine who is a rapidly expanding sideliner has nothing but good to say about the simple Harmony. He has baskets of unprocessed capping wax and honey from the last few years. This machine does very little damage to the combs and results in minimal cappings and honey being removed from the frames before the frames are placed in the extractor. He runs 9 frames in his supers. He offered to let me use it and see if I didn't like it better than my hot knife but I am pretty well set up to handle cappings sodon't have the itch to change. And I swing a mean hot knife!


----------



## JWPalmer

The Simple Harmony frame uncapper is on my wish list. I won't be fooled into buying a cheap imitation.


----------



## snl

I have them.... not on my website but let me know if interested via PM.


----------



## Skeggley

Max, I have the latest Beewise mailing catalogue with the roller uncapper in it. I can forward the email to you if you are interested.
Next time I'm in the store I'll broach the subject and have a dig, I was thinking of getting one however if it is breaching copyright laws.........


----------



## max2

Yes, thanks Skeggley, that would be great


----------



## Groundhwg

JWPalmer said:


> The Simple Harmony frame uncapper is on my wish list. I won't be fooled into buying a cheap imitation.


Who has bought and used since this thread was started last year? Welcome information from those who have used the Harmony uncapper and your reviews.

Thanks.


----------



## JWPalmer

It is still on my wish list, waiting on the wallet. Spoke to someone yesterday that had one. His opinion echoed those already expressed here, easy to use, fast, leaves shallow cells still capped. Still need a scratcher or roller to get 100% on first year comb. Very little wax in the honey.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Groundhwg said:


> Who has bought and used since this thread was started last year? Welcome information from those who have used the Harmony uncapper and your reviews.
> 
> Thanks.


It works well on nice combs but so does everything else. Very quick. My wife doesn't like lack of wax gained from extracting. On soft thin celled combs used exclusively for honey it does a good job. I tried it on old brood combs and it smashed the older cells alot and blocked honey from exiting the combs. Since we, and most folks don't use old brood combs for honey this isn't a deal breaker. Wife said she'd rather use a knife so that is what we are doing.


----------



## Tavery

We ordered our in and mounted it the day it came (4 days from ordering). We spun about 40 frames out. most of the frames were new wax and fairly well filled out. One pass and you get 90% of the honey, 2 passes and you get 95% of the honey. the amount of cappings would have fit in the palm of one hand. the honey was much cleaner than with a hot knife coming out of extractor and ran through a 400 micron screen like nobody's business. the helpers doing it had never uncapped before and nobody got burned, no hot wax smelling up the honey house. 
Because of really new wax, we did need to clear the rollers twice in those 40 frames (used a cappings fork) 
I am very pleased.
Thanks for a great product Simple Harmony Farms!

If I thought i could include the video I would but if you must see it go to facebook page for Iberia Area Beekeepers

https://www.facebook.com/groups/211...00743880&notif_t=group_post_mention&ref=notif

Travis Hardesty
Hardesty Apiary, Missouri


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms

Tavery said:


> We ordered our in and mounted it the day it came (4 days from ordering). We spun about 40 frames out. most of the frames were new wax and fairly well filled out. One pass and you get 90% of the honey, 2 passes and you get 95% of the honey. the amount of cappings would have fit in the palm of one hand. the honey was much cleaner than with a hot knife coming out of extractor and ran through a 400 micron screen like nobody's business. the helpers doing it had never uncapped before and nobody got burned, no hot wax smelling up the honey house.
> Because of really new wax, we did need to clear the rollers twice in those 40 frames (used a cappings fork)
> I am very pleased.
> Thanks for a great product Simple Harmony Farms!
> 
> If I thought i could include the video I would but if you must see it go to facebook page for Iberia Area Beekeepers
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/211...17400743880¬if_t=group_post_mention&ref=notif
> 
> Travis Hardesty
> Hardesty Apiary, Missouri


Thanks Travis. Nice talking to you! Good luck with your mobile honey house!


----------



## KevinWI

JWPalmer said:


> He tells you in the video that he a gets a portion of each sale. Truthfully, I don't put much faith in in an endorsment where the endorser hasn't actually used the product. Anybody can say, "Hey, looks great. Ought to work well." That and five dollars will get you a coffee at Starbucks.


saw it before....thought the same


----------



## psm1212

Since this thread was started, I have purchased the SHF and been through 3 extractions. I have posted a review on YouTube after my first extraction and I have posted reviews on BS in other threads. Here is a link to my YouTube review: https://youtu.be/teCzkZmx64U


----------



## Karl

I bought mine last year and was pleased. Does it open every cell around the frame, mostly it does. But when I used my hot knife I usually had to do a bit of scratching around the edges. It is much faster than my knife work. The one surprise I did have was today when I took it out to wash it up for extracting next week I found both O-rings had snapped. I stored it in a hot pole barn so I plan on putting in my house basement after using, likely be better for the rubber.


----------



## orthoman

I can see that the cells are cut open. How do the bees respond after the extracted frames are put back on the hives? 

Do they open them up more and refill them like they typically do when the cells are opened with a knife?


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms

orthoman said:


> I can see that the cells are cut open. How do the bees respond after the extracted frames are put back on the hives?
> 
> Do they open them up more and refill them like they typically do when the cells are opened with a knife?


 The bees clean up the cells and refill them. Since all the wax is still there, the repair process is much quicker than if they had to create the wax from scratch.
I believe that any excess wax, like the cappings, are just used elsewhere in the hive. I've never seen any wax on a bottom board after uncapping and I know the bees are using the uncapped frame in a matter of a couple of days.
The more wax that is left on the frame, the better it is for the whole hive.
A healthy worker can produce about eight scales of wax in 12 hours. About 1,000 wax scales to make a gram of beeswax
With an uncapping knife, the cut wax is in a bucket, not in the hive.


----------



## psm1212

This year, I ran 310 frames through the SHF uncapper (1,200# honey) in two pulls on June 2, 2019 and July 7, 2019. Once extracted, I put the combs back on the hives after both pulls. Within a week each time, the combs were fully repaired and the bees back in business storing nectar. There were no wavy or half-built out comb. The "blades" of the uncapper do not sever the wax from the comb. They seem to crush and displace the cappings while leaving them attached to the comb. What _I think_ happens after the combs are then returned to the hives, is the bees chew these crushed-but-attached cappings with their mouthparts and reuse the wax to rebuild the damage caused to their combs. If I am right about that, this is an enormous amount of energy and food stores saved by not having to create all of that new wax for repairing combs. I am now waiting on my 18 frame motorized extractor instead of my uncapping, which was the opposite problem I had when I bought the SHF uncapper. I liked it after I bought and used it at the end of last season. I like it even more now after having used it a full season.


----------



## Simple Harmony Farms

Karl said:


> I bought mine last year and was pleased. Does it open every cell around the frame, mostly it does. But when I used my hot knife I usually had to do a bit of scratching around the edges. It is much faster than my knife work. The one surprise I did have was today when I took it out to wash it up for extracting next week I found both O-rings had snapped. I stored it in a hot pole barn so I plan on putting in my house basement after using, likely be better for the rubber.


KArl,
We did get some bad o-rings and did not know until some uncappers went out. They looked normal upon inspection.
I realize you probably already took care of the issue, but we would be happy to send you a new set.
We use Dynaflo #329, Part # 1166889 from Fastenal. Sorry for the issue.


----------



## beemantn

Had the same problem. How do I get a replacement?
Thanks


----------



## amk

psm1212 said:


> Since this thread was started, I have purchased the SHF and been through 3 extractions. I have posted a review on YouTube after my first extraction and I have posted reviews on BS in other threads. Here is a link to my YouTube review: https://youtu.be/teCzkZmx64U


Great video I was wondering about the blade spacing it seemed kind of wide but appears to have worked. You probably convinced me to purchase.


----------



## Oisin

I've got one and for a number of reasons, I would not recommend it. 

It does not work with Hoffman type frames - I'm in the UK and most people use hoffman type frames - I think about 70% in all. When I found this out, I asked SHF to mention this on their site as it's an expensive item and useless if you have Hoffman type frames but, to date, I don't see this references so I'm posting a warning here. 

It works reasonably well if your frame sides are completely straight and are parallel AND if the cappings are well proud of the frame sides. However, it needs two passes at right angles to each other (i.e. to create a 'cross' cut) to enable honey to flow. For this reason, I would recommend that supers with wide spaced castellations be used. It is difficult to puncture cappings that are not proud of the frame sides. I resorted to scrapping with a knife blade to puncture low patches of cappings. 

Another point - a lot less honey is extracted through the perforated cappings than those uncapped with a bread knife. - I haven't done a controlled test but observationally, a lot more honey 'sticks' in the frames after extraction compared with frames uncapped with a bread knive. About 75% of my super frames are hoffmans so I had to raid the kitchen for a knive to uncap them so the visual comparison was easy. I also found that I had to spin frames for much longewr than bread-knife uncapped frames to get any reasonable extraction. 

Finally, and this will only be proven next year, but the uncapper fairly shreds the comb that extends beyond the frame sides. I suspect that when the bees try to repair this comb for re-use next season, it will result in very uneven cappings which will make the process next year less efficient. Not recommended - a nice idea in theory and well designed and constructed but unfortunately, quite poor in execution. Also, v expensive!


----------



## AHudd

I bought one for use this past Spring and am very happy with it.
I press it through the uncapper once aligned to the left then again to the right. This seems to get all the caps cut. It is so much faster and easier than a knife, fork or spike roller. The aforementioned methods always caused the arthritis in my hands and wrists to flare up.
Also, there doesn't appear to be too many ways to screw up this thing. Simple.

Alex


----------



## psm1212

I agree with Alex. Still a big fan of the SHF uncapper and I have now uncapped well over a thousand frames with mine. I have bad shoulders as well some arthritis in my hands. I tried all types of knives (bread knife, hot knife, electric fish filet knife) and my arms and hands would be spent very quickly. I really couldn't keep as many hives as I do without the SHF uncapper or without stepping up to some type of chain uncapper.

To Oisin's point, as you learned the hard way, the SHF is designed to accommodate Langstroth frames. I agree with you that that fact probably should be somewhere in their ads or literature, especially if they are selling overseas, where non-langs are more common. 

Also, I suspect the run times on the extractor do need to be longer than when you completely sever the capping off manually. This is worth the trade off for me.

As to your last concern, it was a major concern of mine the first year. I think I even posted about it on this board somewhere. A frame sent through the SHF and spun dry has crushed cappings and also a wavy appearance. However, after multiple seasons now, I have discovered that bees fully restore the combs and I cannot tell a previously SHF uncapped frame from a newly drawn one when it is time to harvest.


----------



## AHudd

psm,
I think I finally decided to purchase the uncapper based on your review. I am glad i bought one, thanks.

Alex


----------



## e-spice

I've run about 1600 frames through it. I really like it. Someone said it is expensive. I think it's appropriately priced for the amount of time it saves. It's very fast and doesn't heat up the wax and honey and isn't loud like a chain uncapper is. It does make grooves in the combs. Bees repair these back into perfect combs. I've used it on the same combs for three years. My frames are wood Langstroth mediums with plastic foundation. It doesn't damage the wood frames like I've heard a chain uncapper can.

It isn't perfect but is pretty close. I wish the rollers were about two grooves wider - I always have to run frames twice or hit the edges with a capping scratcher. It takes noticeably longer for the extractor to get all the honey out of scored caps vs removed caps. Thin frames are tough to uncap with it but they're hard to do with any uncapping device. I wish I could buy a few O-rings in case I ever needed them.

Overall though it is pretty amazing. It's an affordable game changer for a small operation.


----------



## snl

I have the o-rings, just message me.


----------

